# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Ubuntu, Linux and OS Chat >  multicd.sh - combine Linux ISOS into one

## maybeway36

multicd.sh is my script to combine several ISOs into one. It started out supporting DSL, Puppy and GParted, and now supports over 20 Linux distros (wow!) as well as any floppy disk image.
The official webiste, at which new versions can be found, is at http://multicd.tuxfamily.org/.
The old Ubuntu Forums thread was in the Other OS Talk section at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718016. It was about time for a new thread anyway  :Smile:

----------


## maybeway36

Version 4.3 (released recently) supports Knoppix (tested with 5.3.1 only, not sure about 6.) Grab it at the website at http://multicd.tuxfamily.org.

----------


## maybeway36

Version 4.4 adds support for Austrumi and GeeXboX, thanks to PsynoKhi0.

----------


## FuturePilot

This looks awesome. I've been looking for some way to combine multiple tools like the Gparted live CD in one. Definitely going to check this out.

----------


## chris200x9

Thank you so much I've been looking for somethin like this but everything else looked so complicate, thanks!

----------


## fistfullofroses

I was waitin' for you to remake  :Wink: 

It's probably good that otherOS was shutdown... we didn't have any new blood there.

----------


## Maximus.Psychosis

Now, I'm not sure if this where you want ideas errors for your script, but, I'm going to spill them anyways, whats the worse going to happen?...  :Razz: 

Here we go:

Brilliant idea, I had a bit if a problem getting gparted 0.3.4 (something with the error of cp: cannot stat `gparted/live': No such file or directory, or if the ISO is already (by the script itself?) mounted it doesn't like it, says something like "Copying Clonezilla..." "umount: clonezilla: not mounted")

Now instead of adding a ton of ISOs in a list, how about making a smart system that looks for a ISO in the directory, mounts it, then searches for a boot system, looks for a name if the ISO (in the boot files?) then adds it. I think even though it may be a hill to climb, but it would be worth it in the end, less mass adding ISOs to you.

The other idea is make a unetbootin plugin, so people can make a bootable USB system with this (or some sort of support, when I've tried it, it didn't work, it may just be me...  :Razz:  )
linkies for you: http://unetbootin.wiki.sourceforge.net/createplugin

...and Well Done, keep up the good work!

----------


## maybeway36

Lots of distributions store files in different places, which the isolinux.cfg my or may not point to, and some of these files could potenitally conflict. Because of this, it seems like it would be pretty had to write a generic script for any ISO. It could probably be done, it just wouldn't work as often. That said, I might try it sometime; I know UNetbootin does it this way.

----------


## Azureskies

When I try to run this with slax.iso among the others, it fails with this error message:



> cp: cannot stat `slax/slax': No such file or directory


Is there a way to fix this? Thanks in advance.
EDIT: Was using the wrong iso all along. Was using a slax 5 iso.

----------


## Mehall

Can we have Crunchbang Linux added?

Lite edition is probably better (it's around 450MB or something) since that leaves room for other distro's.

----------


## maybeway36

Are you running them in a virtual machine or on a real PC?
I can tell you that your plugins won't work properly, because one will overwrite the other on the multicd being made. Maybe ISO emulation would work here...

----------


## iomari

> Are you running them in a virtual machine or on a real PC?
> I can tell you that your plugins won't work properly, because one will overwrite the other on the multicd being made. Maybe ISO emulation would work here...


understood, but remember that I tried the default script by itself and it still did not work. Btw, I'm not running a virtual machine.

----------


## maybeway36

It worked for me (burning the 64-bit Win7 recovery disc to a CD and running it on my PC win Win7), so I'm not quite sure what the problem is...

----------


## iomari

> It worked for me (burning the 64-bit Win7 recovery disc to a CD and running it on my PC win Win7), so I'm not quite sure what the problem is...


are you saying that it worked through your script or that you burned the recovery disc directly? Because mine works directly. But when I burn it as a multicd, even when it's the only app, it crashes as explained. If yours works as a multicd then I'm confused. I thought it may have been a 32 vs 64 prob but I tried both versions individually. If I could only get this to work, and of course ubuntu/kubuntu, which still freezes at it's graphical initial splash screen, then I'll truly have my "perfect" multi boot CD/DVD/Flash.

----------


## maybeway36

Mine does work through MultiCD...
What sort of error do you get when you run it? If there's an error message, take a screenshot and post it here.

----------


## iomari

> Mine does work through MultiCD...
> What sort of error do you get when you run it? If there's an error message, take a screenshot and post it here.


A scream shot may be difficult since there is no OS loaded at that point. I'm not using a VM. But here is what it says:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:

1. Insert Windows Installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have the disc, contact your system administrator or computer manofacturer for assistance.


File: \Boot\BCD

Status: 0xc0000225

Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.

----------


## maybeway36

Sorry, I guess I can't help you, because I don't know what's causing the problem.

----------


## iomari

> Sorry, I guess I can't help you, because I don't know what's causing the problem.


no prob. I'll keep looking for an answer. thanks for all your previous help.

I forgot, what of the ubuntu problem. Both ubuntu and kubuntu still hang on the boot screen showing the ubuntu logo.

----------


## maybeway36

I'll download Ubuntu 11.04 and look into it. Thanks.

----------


## iomari

> I'll download Ubuntu 11.04 and look into it. Thanks.


Thanks, I'll be waiting

----------


## padmahas

Hello @oldfred, I think video card means graphic card you are refering to. But I don't have one. I have inbuilt graphics of 1 GB and its Intel motherboard with i3 processor. Since 12.10 and 13.04 are no longer supported, I'll try with 14.04(32 and 64 bit).

----------


## padmahas

What is happening here ?


```
root@padmahasa-desktop:/media/padmahasa/Windows1/Multicd# chmod +x multicd.sh
root@padmahasa-desktop:/media/padmahasa/Windows1/Multicd# sudo ./multicd.sh
sudo: ./multicd.sh: command not found
root@padmahasa-desktop:/media/padmahasa/Windows1/Multicd# ./multicd.sh
bash: ./multicd.sh: Permission denied
```

A weak back I could run the script without any problem..

----------

